
Are you living 2.0? - Tichy

======
BrandonM
I'm not "living 2.0". I don't have a MySpace page, and I'm not subscribed to
Flickr, Reddit, Digg, delicious, or even Slashdot. Heck, I don't even have a
blog at the moment (something I do plan on changing).

I would like to think that we are not just behind the times. I am with you
that it just feels like some things are better off on your own personal
machines than to be out there for some faceless corporation (once they
eventually get bought out) to do whatever they wish with. I do think that part
of the 2.0 movement is somewhat permanent, but there are certainly other parts
of it that are a passing fashion. If you don't feel like jumping into
something, for whatever reason, I don't think you should feel out of touch. At
least I don't...

------
Tichy
I am wondering how much all of you embrace the web 2.0 lifestyle. For example
do you host your photos on Flickr, share your bookmarks on delicious, blog on
MySpace?

I think all those services are interesting, but I can't bring myself to use
them (yet). I'd rather have open source engines that I could use on my own
server for photo galleries, blogs and whatnot. I like to keep my bookmarks
private etc.

Am I just too old fashioned for the modern world? Is the personal homepage
dead (I guess so)? Should I readjust to get a feel for what people really
want?

------
brianmckenzie
No Flickr, no MySpace, no social bookmarking here. The 37signals apps are the
only really 2.0-ish thing I'm into. Geez, I don't even have an RSS reader. By
all indications I should be the poster child for this stuff, so it doesn't
surprise me when I hear that 50% of Americans don't use technology.

What I'm trying to do is figure out stuff I would actually use, and build
that.

